# Lost Nymph



## ShibaTheFox (Jun 3, 2007)

I have lost a Nymph and i need to know any ways that i could lure it to an area.


----------



## Hypoponera (Jun 3, 2007)

You could try using a black light and white sheet.


----------



## Asa (Jun 3, 2007)

> You could try using a black light and white sheet.


That's always worked for me. What size is the nymph?


----------



## Rick (Jun 3, 2007)

That will take awhile. Look up high or near windows.


----------



## ramantis (Jun 3, 2007)

For what it's worth, this happened to me once, and the nymph had actually gotten into the humidity guage ( small circular guauge with

slots on the backside) had to get some wire snips and rescue him!


----------



## Asa (Jun 3, 2007)

My worst story was when my adult chinese jumped into a fan with its cover removed. Ewww.


----------



## ShibaTheFox (Jun 3, 2007)

I found it ^_^


----------



## Asa (Jun 3, 2007)

Good. You must have a pretty small house.


----------



## robo mantis (Jun 3, 2007)

Where was it?


----------



## ShibaTheFox (Jun 3, 2007)

1.No

2.Next to my computer &gt;_&lt; found it when looking on forum for more help as to finding him


----------



## robo mantis (Jun 3, 2007)

Irony lol


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 3, 2007)

> 1.No2.Next to my computer &gt;_&lt; found it when looking on forum for more help as to finding him


You should have used Google to find it! jk :lol:


----------



## ShibaTheFox (Jun 3, 2007)

i was in tears it was my fault it got out i wasnt paying attention when putting syrup on the stick in its cage to feed it. :'( it jumped on my hand and jumped off and i couldnt find it i was talking to i belive his account name is wayofthemantis or something on msn and he appeared on the bottom of my moniter, i tried to scoop him up and his just dissapeared. i was looking for ways to find him and my mom came home she came in my room i told her and she said "is that it right next to you" and well the rest went on from there &gt;_&lt;


----------



## robo mantis (Jun 3, 2007)

Lol i guess we should all look by our computors next time.


----------



## ShibaTheFox (Jun 3, 2007)

Depends if its in your room or not and because of this incident i have decided to name him Little Sneak &gt;_&lt;


----------



## robo mantis (Jun 3, 2007)

fits him


----------



## ShibaTheFox (Jun 3, 2007)

Yeah about the 6th time he got out. First time he crawled out of a hole in the container second time he jumped out of the container when i was removing dead mantises third time im not very sure how he got out but he was on my tv screen fifth time not sure again but he was on my brothers arm and the sixth time was the story explained earlier. Hence he is now named Little Sneak


----------



## robo mantis (Jun 3, 2007)

Wow you need a security guard for that one lol


----------



## ShibaTheFox (Jun 3, 2007)

hes my last one too all the others died.


----------



## robo mantis (Jun 3, 2007)

thats stinks


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 3, 2007)

needs a tiny bell around his neck, or my sister says that where she works they make a florescense (unsure of spelling) pigment to powder bugs with so when they walk u can follow their trail! I'll have to ask her where they sell it. Maybe send "little SneaK" some :lol:


----------

